# HTC Vive gibt's nicht zum Schleuderpreis



## MaxFalkenstern (20. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *HTC Vive gibt's nicht zum Schleuderpreis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: HTC Vive gibt's nicht zum Schleuderpreis


----------



## MrFob (20. März 2015)

Na dann warte ich eben auf den Steam Sale.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

Unter 500 wirds auf keinen Fall kosten.... oh je


----------



## ExeCuter1 (20. März 2015)

Joa, also ich rechne fest mit 500 € bis 600 €. Und wenn die ersten Tests positiv ausfallen, gebe ich das auch gerne aus.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

Muss ich wohl mehr Geld zur Seite legen.. mist.. Hatte fest damit gerechnet dass die 500€ Marke nicht überschritten wird denn das war mein Limit..... *eigentlich*....


----------



## Odin333 (20. März 2015)

Mit 500 bis 600€ habe ich offen gesagt auch gerechnet. In der Preisklasse  werde ich es aber erst bei Mediamarkt testen, bevor ich es bei Amazon kaufe.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Mit 500 bis 600€ habe ich offen gesagt auch gerechnet. In der Preisklasse  werde ich es aber erst bei Mediamarkt testen, bevor ich es bei Amazon kaufe.



Das Problem wird wohl der Controller inkl Lighthouse Technik sein die den Preis ordentlich nach oben geschraubt haben.


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

Ich bin da echt zwiegespalten. Ich hoffe es bleibt bei 500 Euronen und nicht 599....weil 600 finde ich dann doch etwas heftig. Obwohl diese erfahrung es wohl Wert ist. Trotzdem sollte die Technik an sich nicht all zu  teuer sein. Dann wiederum denke ich dass sich einige ein Smartphone für den Preis holen. Ich weiß echt nicht, ich hoffe zumindest das es ~500 kostet, sind ja auch fast 1000 DM... 
DAnn wiederum kostet eine Mid-End grafikkarte schon 500 Euro...evtl peilt HTC/Valve ja auch 800 Euro an....oje...


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich bin da echt zwiegespalten. Ich hoffe es bleibt bei 500 Euronen und nicht 599....weil 600 finde ich dann doch etwas heftig. Obwohl diese erfahrung es wohl Wert ist. Trotzdem sollte die Technik an sich nicht all zu  teuer sein. Dann wiederum denke ich dass sich einige ein Smartphone für den Preis holen. Ich weiß echt nicht, ich hoffe zumindest das es ~500 kostet, sind ja auch fast 1000 DM...
> DAnn wiederum kostet eine Mid-End grafikkarte schon 500 Euro...evtl peilt HTC/Valve ja auch 800 Euro an....oje...



Irgendwann werden diese Geräte bestimmt für unter 500€ angeboten werden aber wie bei jeder neuer Hardware sind die ersten Preise erstmal hoch angesetzt.
Ehrlich gesagt denke ich dass Vive sogar locker für knappe 700 angeboten wird. Premium Smartphones kosten auch immer locker 800€... ufff das wird hart.

also im Bereich 500 - 600 werde ich ohne Überlegen zugreifen.. Über 600 ist selbst für mich dann schon etwas zu viel... Die Frage ist aber wann denn so ein Preis runtergehen könnte.. Bis zum Release der Version 2.0 aufjedenfall so gut wie gar nicht..

Entweder man hat viel Geld übrig für diesen Spaß oder man muss die nächsten 2~ Jahre auf VR verzichten.. Da spare ich lieber mehr


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt denke ich dass Vive sogar locker für knappe 700 angeboten wird. Premium Smartphones kosten auch immer locker 800€... ufff das wird hart.


Bei der ganzen Sache vergisst man noch den neuen Rechner...wenn man neueste Spiele mit konstanten 90 FPS in 2K plus eventuellem 4K downsampling zwecks kantenglättung zocken will....oje oje oje....ich brauche ca 2500 Euro....oje oje oje...und dabei habe ich bislang gerade mal 1300 Euro zur seite gelegt und bin seit einiger Zeit Arbeitslos und sehe bisslanfg noch kein ende....oje oje oje


----------



## BlueDragon92 (20. März 2015)

Bis 599.99€ bin ich dabei. Sonst warte ich weiter auf OCVR. 
Grafikkarte werde ich wahrscheinlich GTX 1080(p) kaufen ^^ wobei ich hoffe das die mehr als 1080p schaft XD


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Sache vergisst man noch den neuen Rechner...wenn man neueste Spiele mit konstanten 90 FPS in 2K plus eventuellem 4K downsampling zwecks kantenglättung zocken will....oje oje oje....ich brauche ca 2500 Euro....oje oje oje...und dabei habe ich bislang gerade mal 1300 Euro zur seite gelegt und bin seit einiger Zeit Arbeitslos und sehe bisslanfg noch kein ende....oje oje oje



Du übertreibst maßlos 

VR macht gerade mal seine ersten Schritte und von einem Downsampling braucht man aktuell nicht mal dran denken.
Wichtig sind lediglich die fps denn durch eine bessere Grafik ist die Immersion nicht gleich besser.

Selbst in einer bunten Comicumgebung schaltet unser Gehirn so schnell um dass man solches als Real empfindet.

VR ist nicht die bestmögliche Optik sondern das mitten-drin-gefühl.  Es muss sich gut anfühlen und perfekt steuern.


----------



## Headbanger79 (20. März 2015)

Ich werd da erst Mal schön abwarten. So gern ich so eine VR Brille haben möchte und das Zocken liebe, Unsummen gebe ich da nicht aus. Da kann ich zur Not auch noch mal 2-3 Jahre warten, dann ists sicherlich auch noch ausgereifter und vermutlich günstiger zu haben.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2015)

hm, also ehrlich gesagt würde ich mal eher mit einem launch-preis von so um die 1.000 dollar rechnen. 
hoffen wir, dass ich mich täusche.


----------



## belakor602 (20. März 2015)

Tja, dann ist das Vive wohl endgültig von meinem Radar. Von der Idee einen ganzen Raum für VR bereitzustellen bin ich sowieso nicht besonders begeistert, und dann auch noch teurer? Nein danke. Dann warte ich eben of OR oder ähnliches.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. März 2015)

Rechnen wir mal mit ca. 600 Euro zum Start. Ganz einfach.


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...von einem Downsampling braucht man aktuell nicht mal dran denken.
> Wichtig sind lediglich die fps denn durch eine bessere Grafik ist die Immersion nicht gleich besser....
> VR ist nicht die bestmögliche Optik sondern das mitten-drin-gefühl....


Öhm das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wieso brauch ich an Downsampling nicht denken? Ich werde mir auf jedenfall erstmal die neueste Grafikkarte von Nvidia kaufen zu dem Zeitpunkt, und davon gleich zwei (also im High-End Berreich so wie jetzt eine 970 und nicht 980, Titan oder so) sollten diese aber nicht wirklich viel schneller sein als eine 980er so werde ich die 980 von meinem Bruder abkaufen und dann noch eine dazu, daß ist schon beschlossene Sache. So hatte ich es auch schon damals gemacht, direkt 2x670er geholt, die auch schneller waren als eine 690er (da die Taktung bei Multi GPU auf einer Karte normalerweise niedriger ist wegen Hitze Entwicklung usw) und 100 Euro weniger gekostet haben. Und ich muß sagen ich bin bisslang sehr gut gefahren, kann bis heute alle Games Maxed Out zocken in 1080p@60FPS. Aber auch in 3D welches ja auch nochmal 1/3 mehr leistung braucht, und dann noch mit Downsampling usw... also ich kann nicht klagen. Bei Assetto Corsa fahre ich zB mit Downampling 2x via Nvidia CP und alles Maxed Out, und habe immer noch konstante 60FPS  bei 24 Autos@Nürburgring, wo manch einer mit einer 980er schon schwarz sieht. Deswegen, ich bin echt absoluter fürsprecher wenn es um SLi geht. Und wie gesagt eine Gute Optik schließt VR ja nicht zwangsleufig aus. Ich denke schon das 2x980er die meisten Spiele (Nicht alles Maxed, zB Texturen,schatten usw) in 4K@90FPSS hinbekommen. Und mir ist ein Kantenflimmerfreies BIld wesentlich wichtiger als UHD Texturen, Schatten PP-Filter usw...aber wir werden sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Tja, dann ist das Vive wohl endgültig von meinem Radar. Von der Idee einen ganzen Raum für VR bereitzustellen bin ich sowieso nicht besonders begeistert, und dann auch noch teurer? Nein danke. Dann warte ich eben of OR oder ähnliches.



Du musst gar kein Raum dafür bereitstellen weil es optional ist.
Kannst genau so auch im sitzen spielen nur die Brille und der Controller müssen stets ne Verbindung zu den "Kameras" haben.

Wieso gehen viele davon aus dass ein Raum eine Vorraussetzung ist?  versteh ich nicht.

Oculus Rift dürfte, insofern sie eine vergleichbare Technik wie Lighthouse verwenden, in der gleichen Preisklasse spielen... wenn nicht sogar noch teurer falls sie auf die Idee kommen einen hochwertigeren Panel einzubauen.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Öhm das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Wieso brauch ich an Downsampling nicht denken? Ich werde mir auf jedenfall erstmal die neueste Grafikkarte von Nvidia kaufen zu dem Zeitpunkt, und davon gleich zwei (also im High-End Berreich so wie jetzt eine 970 und nicht 980, Titan oder so) sollten diese aber nicht wirklich viel schneller sein als eine 980er so werde ich die 980 von meinem Bruder abkaufen und dann noch eine dazu, daß ist schon beschlossene Sache. So hatte ich es auch schon damals gemacht, direkt 2x670er geholt, die auch schneller waren als eine 690er (da die Taktung bei Multi GPU auf einer Karte normalerweise niedriger ist wegen Hitze Entwicklung usw) und 100 Euro weniger gekostet haben. Und ich muß sagen ich bin bisslang sehr gut gefahren, kann bis heute alle Games Maxed Out zocken in 1080p@60FPS. Aber auch in 3D welches ja auch nochmal 1/3 mehr leistung braucht, und dann noch mit Downsampling usw... also ich kann nicht klagen. Bei Assetto Corsa fahre ich zB mit Downampling 2x via Nvidia CP und alles Maxed Out, und habe immer noch konstante 60FPS  bei 24 Autos@Nürburgring, wo manch einer mit einer 980er schon schwarz sieht. Deswegen, ich bin echt absoluter fürsprecher wenn es um SLi geht. Und wie gesagt eine Gute Optik schließt VR ja nicht zwangsleufig aus. Ich denke schon das 2x980er die meisten Spiele (Nicht alles Maxed, zB Texturen,schatten usw) in 4K@90FPSS hinbekommen. Und mir ist ein Kantenflimmerfreies BIld wesentlich wichtiger als UHD Texturen, Schatten PP-Filter usw...aber wir werden sehen, kommt Zeit kommt Rat



Wieso redest du über 4K wenn die Brille keine 4k hat? ein 4k Panel ist Zukunftsmusik und nur das ist wichtig.
Die VR Brille kann nur maximal das anzeigen was sie eben anzeigen kann. Bei nem 2K Panel kann man ja evtl mit der Auflösung runtergehen aber mehr als 2K kann sie nicht.

Genau so wenig wie ein Full HD Monitor kein 4k darstellen kann.

Downsampling deswegen nicht weil VR eine völlig neue Technik ist, die wohl zukünftig andere Grafikfeatures brauchen wird. Viele aktuelle Effekte sind nicht mit VR gut kompatibel wie z.b. Normal Maps (so viel ich weiß zumindest)

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist. VR ist komplettes Neuland und die eingesetzte Optik ist womöglich das unwichtigste bis dato. Wichtig ist eine gute Steuerung und dass es sich nicht fremd anfühlt.
Ich habe es selber noch nicht erlebt aber viele beschreiben es eben so:
Unser Gehirn legt einen Schalter um und du wirst nicht das Gefühl haben auf einen Bildschirm zu schauen. Also all die Dinge die dich sonst bei einer Displaygrafik stören könnten, haben in VR eine ganz anderen Effekt.

Man akzeptiert das VR Erlebnis und übertrieben enthusiastische Grafikfeatures wie Downsampling ist so ziemlich das unwichtigste in VR mMn.
Wichtig sind irgendwann mind.120hz und mind.4k Panel. Rest kommt einfach mit der Zeit. Es werden neue Grafikfeatures extra für VR entwickelt die die Grafik in VR verbessern werden.

Erstmal müssen wir schauen dass man mit unserem VR Gerät mind. 60 fps durchgängig zum laufen kriegen.. auch wenn die Grafik darunter leiden muss. An die nicht optimale Grafik gewöhnt man sich binnen Sekunden


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wieso redest du über 4K wenn die Brille keine 4k hat?


Also ich rede von 4K eben wegen Downsampling, was viele ja auch schon bei der DevKit2 machen um eben dem Kantenflimmern entgegen zu wirken und zB Schriften leserlicher zu bekommen. Ergo wird man bei einem, bzw.  wie bei Vive zwei Bildschirme  auch Downsamplen können. Muss ja nicht jeder machen wollen, ich aber schon. Denn auch 2K sind noch zu wenig was das Kantenflimmern angeht. Und wie ich schon sagte, sollten zwei 980er bzw 1070er^^ (was ich ja nicht glaube das sie so heißen werden) das schon hinbekommen also ca 4K oder auch 3K bei 90Hz/FPS bei geringeren Mid-Texturen/Schatten aus usw. Wie gesagt, es ist ja Geschmackssache, die einen schwören ja auch auf UHD Texturen Post Processing usw. ich bin aber von der anderen Fraktion, ich habe es lieber Kantenflimmerfrei und mit Konstanten Frames.... Beides zusammen wäre am besten, aber da reichen dann wohl zwei "1070er" auch nicht für aus.
Und sowas neues ist es von Technischer Seite ja auch nicht. Im endeffekt ist es ja nur, zwei Bildschirme, 3D mit TrackIR und vor der Nase am Kopp...
Klar alles raffinierter und mit anderen Komponenten, aber im Endeffekt ja nichts was es nicht gibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also ich rede von 4K eben wegen Downsampling, was viele ja auch schon bei der DevKit2 machen um eben dem Kantenflimmern entgegen zu wirken und zB Schriften leserlicher zu bekommen. Ergo wird man bei einem, bzw.  wie bei Vive zwei Bildschirme  auch Downsamplen können. Muss ja nicht jeder machen wollen, ich aber schon. Denn auch 2K sind noch zu wenig was das Kantenflimmern angeht. Und wie ich schon sagte, sollten zwei 980er bzw 1070er^^ (was ich ja nicht glaube das sie so heißen werden) das schon hinbekommen also ca 4K oder auch 3K bei 90Hz/FPS bei geringeren Mid-Texturen/Schatten aus usw. Wie gesagt, es ist ja Geschmackssache, die einen schwören ja auch auf UHD Texturen Post Processing usw. ich bin aber von der anderen Fraktion, ich habe es lieber Kantenflimmerfrei und mit Konstanten Frames.... Beides zusammen wäre am besten, aber da reichen dann wohl zwei "1070er" auch nicht für aus.
> Und sowas neues ist es von Technischer Seite ja auch nicht. Im endeffekt ist es ja nur, zwei Bildschirme, 3D mit TrackIR und vor der Nase am Kopp...
> Klar alles raffinierter und mit anderen Komponenten, aber im Endeffekt ja nichts was es nicht gibt.



Ja aber du redest so als wenn VR schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist und dringend eine Verbesserung benötigt.
Fakt ist aber dass VR sein Debut erst ab 2016 starten wird 

Step by Step und deswegen sage ich dass Kantenflimmern & Co. das kleinste Problem sein wird weil die Technik jeden Monat besser wird. 
Sich jetzt schon über Kantenflimmern zu ärgern ist wirklich komisch ehrlich gesagt ^^

Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich durchgehend alle Spiele (egal mit welcher Grafik) @ 60 fps genießen kann. Von einer traumhaft schönen Grafik @ stabilen fps @ ohne Kantenflimmern & Co. sind wir weit entfernt.

Edit:
seeeeeeeeeeehr weit entfernt


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit


NEIN!


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> NEIN!



Doch mind. 2 Generation davon entfernt weil für eine vergleichbare Display Optik bräuchte man mind.8k meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Wir sind nicht mal ansatzweise bei 4k... von bezahlbarkeit wollen wir gar nicht mal reden 

Ich hoffe eher darauf dass es eine softwarebasierte Lösung geben wird um die Optik so gut wie möglich zu verfeinern.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2015)

Wer welche Qualität abliefert wird man ja noch sehen wenn man alle Brillen sehen kann die jetzt noch in Entwicklung sind und dann alle zum gemeinschaftlichen Test antreten dürfen.
Natürlich ist das momentane Marktgeschreie Groß das nur die eigene Brille die Beste ist. So ein Marketing Blablabla, kennt man ja.

Uns bleibt da nur abwarten und sehen was kommt und zu welchem Preis der wirklich beste Preis/Leistungs Sieger hervorgeht.


----------



## Random (20. März 2015)

~300€


----------



## nigra (20. März 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die htc um sovieles  besser sein wird als die Oculus, da diese bereits technisch am Limit arbeiten. Somit müssten sie ersteinmal beweisen, was einen so hohen Preis (wahrscheinlich bei 600-800€) rechtfertigt. Jedenfalls finde ich es schonmal interessant, dass jetzt viele im Bereich VR-Brille mitmischen. Das zeigt schonmal, dass der Markt sich tatsächlich damit auseinandersetzt und ein hohes Interesse da ist. Jetzt müssen nurnoch parallel die richtigen Medien dazu entwickelt werden.


----------



## BladeWND (20. März 2015)

Immer wieder dieser Irrglaube nur weil es mehr kostet ist es auch besser... Apple lässt grüßen ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2015)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die htc um sovieles  besser sein wird als die Oculus, da diese bereits technisch am Limit arbeiten. Somit müssten sie ersteinmal beweisen, was einen so hohen Preis (wahrscheinlich bei 600-800€) rechtfertigt. Jedenfalls finde ich es schonmal interessant, dass jetzt viele im Bereich VR-Brille mitmischen. Das zeigt schonmal, dass der Markt sich tatsächlich damit auseinandersetzt und ein hohes Interesse da ist. Jetzt müssen nurnoch parallel die richtigen Medien dazu entwickelt werden.



Beide arbeiten technisch am Limit. Die Frage ist nur wann die Hersteller ihr Produkt auf den Markt werfen wollen und welche Hardware in diesem Zeitraum verfügbar ist.
Je später ein Produkt auf den Markt kommt, desto höher ist die Warscheinlichkeit eine bessere Technik vorweisen zu können. 

Ist doch logisch. Ein vermeindlich technisch besseres Produkt hat aber auch den Nachteil dass der Preis ebenfalls sehr hoch oder gar noch höher sein könnte. Zum anderen braucht man eine noch teurere Hardware um dieses Produkt sinnvoll nutzen zu können


----------



## Neawoulf (21. März 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gerät viel mehr als 500 oder 600 Euro kosten wird. Mag sein, dass HTC Vive eher als die Oculus Rift CV1 kommen wird, aber spätestens, wenn Oculus VR eine Ankündigung macht mit gleichwertiger/besserer Ausstattung + Releasedatum und bei den in der Crowdfunding-Phase versprochenen ca. 300 Dollar (+ Steuer) bleibt, dann wird man mit Vive ein Problem haben. Ich denke daher nicht, dass man es sich leisten kann, das Ding für den doppelten Preis und mehr auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gerät  viel mehr als 500 oder 600 Euro kosten wird. Mag sein, dass HTC Vive  eher als die Oculus Rift CV1 kommen wird, aber spätestens, wenn Oculus  VR eine Ankündigung macht mit gleichwertiger/besserer Ausstattung +  Releasedatum und bei den in der Crowdfunding-Phase versprochenen ca. 300  Dollar (+ Steuer) bleibt, dann wird man mit Vive ein Problem haben. Ich  denke daher nicht, dass man es sich leisten kann, das Ding für den  doppelten Preis und mehr auf den Markt zu bringen.



Die peilen den Release auch schon seit 2 Jahren an und denken  bereits heute dass 2015 nicht klappen wird... So können wir noch ewig  warten
Auf die alten Aussagen von Oculus VR braucht man keinen Pfennig mehr wetten da sie heute einfach viel zu ambitioniert denken.

VR  ist heute viel komplexer als es vor 3~ Jahren vorgestellt wurde u.a.  wegen den perfekten Sensoren, einer passenden Steuerung / beigelegten  Kopfhörern und 2 modernste Panels die es auf dem Markt für akzeptablen  Preis zu kaufen gibt.
Inkl. extrem hochwertige Linsen die eben auch ihr Geld kosten.
Immer mehr Features werden reingebaut und das drückt nunmal den Preis immer weiter nach oben. Logisch

Selbst  GearVR von Samsung kostet 199€ und das Ding hat nicht mal nen Panel.  Das passende Panel ist  z.b. ein Note 4 für knappe 700€. 
Außerdem  wären eigentlich auch knappe 600€ so gesehen gar nicht mal so viel für  diese neue und bereits heute gut funktionierende Technik.

Das  Problem ist nur dass wir zu stark an diesen günstigen Massenmarkt denken  und das ist ein Fehler. Logisch dass es kein Verkaufsschlager wird und kaum ein Gamer sein Konto dafür plündert, aber das muss es auch nicht  weil
der VR Markt bereits heute einfach zu viel Support bekommt und gar kein finanzieller Flop werden kann.

Selbst Oculus  Rift DK1 wurde so krass verkauft obwohl das Teil qualitativ echt nicht  das gelbe vom Ei ist. Für das finale Produkt mit knapp 2k (?) Auflösung, perfekter  Sensorik und schöner Steuerung werden die Leute auch das 3-fache  auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die peilen den Release auch schon seit 2 Jahren an und denken  bereits heute dass 2015 nicht klappen wird... So können wir noch ewig  warten
> Auf die alten Aussagen von Oculus VR braucht man keinen Pfennig mehr wetten da sie heute einfach viel zu ambitioniert denken.
> 
> VR  ist heute viel komplexer als es vor 3~ Jahren vorgestellt wurde u.a.  wegen den perfekten Sensoren, einer passenden Steuerung / beigelegten  Kopfhörern und 2 modernste Panels die es auf dem Markt für akzeptablen  Preis zu kaufen gibt.
> ...



Sicher würden viele den Preis zahlen, aber ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein wenig Fairness bei der Sache, was die Versprechen in der Crowdfundingphase angeht. Wie auch immer: Ich hoffe, dass Oculus VR VOR Release von Vive ein Releasedatum + technische Daten + ungefähren Preis bekannt gibt.

Letztendlich wird das Kaufargument für mich aber nicht der Name und nicht der Preis sein, sondern die Qualität, zusammen mit der Kompatiblität. Was bringt es, ein Gerät zu kaufen, wenn 70 bis 80% der Softwareentwickler nur das Konkurrenzprodukt unterstützen? Und das ist auch meine Hauptsorge bei der ganzen VR-Geschichte: Es muss einfach eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle gefunden werden, damit jedes VR-Spiel/jede VR-Software auch jedes gängige VR-Headset unterstützt.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sicher würden viele den Preis zahlen, aber ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein wenig Fairness bei der Sache, was die Versprechen in der Crowdfundingphase angeht.


Ich weiß nicht ob es dir entgangen ist aber das Thema Croudfunding spielt schon lange keine Rolle mehr und Kickstarter war erfolgreich. Jetzt gehören sie zu Facebook und ihre Arbeit erreicht eine völlig neue Dimension.


> Wie auch immer: Ich hoffe, dass Oculus VR VOR Release von Vive ein Releasedatum + technische Daten + ungefähren Preis bekannt gibt.


Wenn sie schlau wären dann würden sie ebenfalls zum Weihnachtsgeschäft ihre Brille rausbringen und das veröffentlichen was sie zu zeigen haben.

Preislich gehe ich stark davon aus dass es in der gleichen Liga spielen wird wie die Vive. Ich sehe 0 Chancen dass sie es auch nur annähernd um die 300€ verkaufen werden.. Nicht wenn sie sehen dass Vive für 500 - 700 gut gekauft wird.

Die sind irgendwie völlig untergetaucht und wirken auf mich leicht orientierungslos. Zu viel Theorie und immer diese "Best Product" Floskeln nerven nur noch... ^^
Valve hat ausdrücklich davor gewarnt dass man nicht zu lange mit dem Release warten sollte, ansonsten kommt die Konkurrenz und wirft schnell ihr eigenes Ding auf den Markt. Irgendwann muss man ein Produkt 
releasen damit die Leute sich erstmal dran gewöhnen können. Oculus VR möchte aber absolute alle Probleme mit ihrem ersten Gerät im Vorfeld eliminieren und das ist völlig unrealistisch.



> Letztendlich wird das Kaufargument für mich aber nicht der Name und nicht der Preis sein, sondern die Qualität, zusammen mit der Kompatiblität.


Für mich spielt in erster Linie der Release eine wichtige Rolle. Wenn Vive ende 2015 erscheint und bis dahin nix von Oculus Rift bekannt ist dann kaufe ich höchstwarscheinlich Vive ohne die OR abzuwarten. Selbst wenn OR billiger sein sollte. Ich warte schon seit der Kickstarter Kampagne auf so eine Brille und sehe es nicht ein ein weiteres Jahr darauf zu warten nur weil das Panel kein 100% perfektes Bild zaubert 

Steuerung scheint gut gelöst zu sein und die Kopfbewegungen sind perfekt. Was will man mehr? Wenns dannach geht kann man ewig warten weil vielleicht 2016 ein weiterer Hersteller mit noch besseren Specs als OR angeben wird.. usw.usf. Wie mit Grafikkarten eben.



> Was bringt es, ein Gerät zu kaufen, wenn 70 bis 80% der Softwareentwickler nur das Konkurrenzprodukt unterstützen? Und das ist auch meine Hauptsorge bei der ganzen VR-Geschichte: Es muss einfach eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle gefunden werden, damit jedes VR-Spiel/jede VR-Software auch jedes gängige VR-Headset unterstützt.



SteamVR gibts doch schon und ist mit allen VR Geräten kompatibel. Inwiefern Oculus VR da irgendeine Schnittstelle entwickeln möchte weiß ich nicht.
Wenn man in Zukunft viele Spiele in VR spielen möchte kommt man um SteamVR eh nicht drum herum denke ich.

Außer vive und OR würde ich 2015 keiner anderen Brille Beachtung schenken und mir darüber ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen machen - das sind eben die 2 größten Hersteller die am meisten Support bekommen werden und werden keine Probleme mit 
irgendwelchen Spielen haben.


----------



## Batze (21. März 2015)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Immer wieder dieser Irrglaube nur weil es mehr kostet ist es auch besser... Apple lässt grüßen ^^



Was hat denn das jetzt mit Apple zu tun?
Von anderen Herstellern der Handy Branche gibt es ebenfalls Handys in der sogenannten Apple Preisklasse. Nicht nur Apple ist da teuer. 
Wobei teuer ist Apple dann nicht wirklich, wenn man sich z.B. jedes Jahr das neuste Model kauft, jeweils von Apple und z.B. von Samsung (die beiden werden nun mal immer verglichen), über mehrere Jahre gesehen ist Apple wegen des wesentlich höheren Wiederverkauf Wertes billiger als alle anderen Handys in dieser Preisklasse.
Und das Apple schlechte Geräte baut kann man ja nun wirklich nicht behaupten.

Und mal weg von Apple. In den meisten Fällen ist es so, das man die bessere Qualität bekommt wenn ein Produkt mehr kostet, nicht immer, aber meistens ist es so.
Eine 600€ Graka wird auch in den meisten Fällen schneller sein als ein 300€ Model. Ob es sich für einen persönlich lohnt ist ja eine ganz andere Frage.

Und wenn es sich bei den Brillen ebenfalls so herauskristallisieren wird, dann ist es eben so das das teurere Model eventuell mehr Leistung fürs Geld bringen wird. Aber da müssen eben erst noch Tests her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

Ich rechne mit 500 Euro, +/- ein Paar Zerquetschte. Wobei auch der Dollarkurs zu beachten ist, dann könnte sich der Endpreis nochmals verschieben.


----------



## cooper79 (21. März 2015)

ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das fuktionieren soll. sitze ich dann mit der brille auf dem kopf vor der tastatur und zocke? wie soll das dann mit der tastenfindung funktionieren wenn ich nichts sehe ausser was mir die vr zeigt?


----------



## svd (21. März 2015)

Tja, prädestiniert für das "blinde" Spielen ist ja ein Gamepad (Steamcontroller...). Weil du es fast gar nicht so blöd halten kannst, ohne dass 
alle Finger automatisch dort liegen, wo sie gebraucht werden. Und merken musst du dir ja bloß A, B, X und Y (wenn vom XBox Layout ausgegangen wird). 

Aber der Großteil der geübten Tastaturspieler (meist glückliche Rechtshänder, hehe) wird wohl auch schnelle Shooter spielen können, ohne alle Augenblicke auf die Finger gucken zu müssen.
(Was ggfs. einem Todesurteil gleichkäme...)

Falls VR Brillen für ca. 600€ erhältlich wären, können wir uns glücklich schätzen. Immer noch sauviel Geld, aber immer noch in vergleichbarem Rahmen, was
Enthusiasten heute für zB Eingabehardware wie hochwertige Lenkräder oder zB einen GSync Monitor ausgeben. Und weniger, als ein gebogener 34 Zoll 21:9 Monitor kostet...

Aber ein deutlich höherer Preis würde mich auch nicht wundern. Bisher hat zB jedes Modell der Sony HMZ (quasi der Vorgänger von "Morpheus") mindestens 800€ gekostet.

Persönlich ist es mir aber noch immer zu viel Geld. Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn ich mir dadurch zB einen Monitor sparte, also einen Desktop in gefühlter Leinwandgröße
hätte, der sich auch für den Officebetrieb eignete. Da die Brillen aber rein auf den 3D Betrieb ausgelegt sind, werde ich entweder warten, bis die Geräte massentauglicher werden,
oder was die Pornoindustrie zu bieten hat. Was halt früher eintritt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2015)

Für das Geld wäre ich sogar eher bereit mir einen neuen GSync-TFT zu holen. Ich fahre schon im Bereich (Heim-)Kino überhaupt nicht auf den 3D-Trend ab, wird hier nicht viel anders sein. Für andere Spieler freut es mich aber, die sich nach sowas sehnen.


----------



## svd (21. März 2015)

Das stimmt. Aber es wäre schade, wenn Technik, die Gaming vlt wirklich auf eine neue Ebene hebt, erstmal einer "elitären Gruppe" zugänglich bliebe.

Aber im Prinzip ist es ja egal, ob die Pornoindustrie oder Facebook mit "Candy Crush Saga 3D" die Geräte unter die Masse bringt, solange sich das änderte.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. März 2015)

Verstehe nicht wie man hier einen Monitor mit VR vergleichen kann. Das eine ersetzt das andere doch nicht im geringsten und VR stellt nur ein zusätzliches Erlebnis dar 

In erster Linie ist selbstverständlich ein guter Monitor für den Alltagsgebrauch wichtig und das wird wohl niemand verneinen. VR ist purer Luxus für jemanden der gerne
viel Geld für eine neuartige Technik bezahlen möchte.


----------

